# "cheap" pulsating milker?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have the E-Z milker and it has done well by us, but I'm afraid of damaging our girls. We do not let it get tight, we release and re-pump if it gets tight. Will that damage them? We can't afford a large pulsating milker, is there one that is small like the E-Z (that's all we really need)?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately no, there isn't one.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry I never saw this reply. Ah well. Time to start saving up. :I


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We were able to find a used one. The vacuum pump is the most expensive part so try throwing an ad on craigslist for someone not using it anymore. We bought a surge bucket and pulsator for about $100 and then we came across a Delavel for $75 with the pulsator and I like that one better. We use the EZ milker too, thats all we used last year before we got the milk machine, and we just basically help pressure till the stream slowed then pump a little again and let it ease out. There is also the Henry Milker which I thought looked pretty neat.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

How much is an EZ milker? What do they look like? How much milk do they hold? How big of a goat can it milk?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I found ours used for $100. Its a hand pump and I think it holds a quart at a time?? They just started making glass bottles which I would like to get as it comes with plastic bottles normally. It can be used on cows or goats, you just choose whichever kit you need when you buy it - http://www.udderlyez.com/


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Can u milk goats with a....sorry to be awkward... but with a breast pump......sorry for the extreme awkwardness but I gotta know


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

breast pumps aren't mean for goats but ... I know there are good pulsating ones. If it could work that would be great.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Ik they rnt meant for goats but they r cheaper than millers I would guess


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably much cheaper. I just wonder if it would fit on right or if it would have the correct pulsation.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont know. I breast fed my kids and used an electric pump and I would say the suction is not the same and whenever I would lean over it would loose suction because you have to hold it straight up and down for human breast milk but with the goats it would have to be sideways. Dont think it would work.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

True. Good point


----------

